# Struggling with doing nothing because of Covid



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi, I just needed to put down in words how hard it is to have all things fertility put on hold during Covid. I’ve had IVF with a previous partner which ended in miscarriage. A natural pregnancy with my wonderful fiancé which ended in miscarriage and have been in the infertility journey for about 5 years. I began treatment with Dr ******* in Surrey, after my second miscarriage in August last year, who identified I suffer with a high number of natural killer cells. We have been on his treatment which is basically progesterone and steroids between ovulation and negative test before period (unless of course you get pregnant which sadly in 5 months on treatment hasn’t happened for us yet). I have now had to stop because I am not allowed to be on immune suppressants with the current situation. So I’m sitting here, unable to try as I’m told if I get pregnant without treatment I will definitely miscarry again, I have no idea when I will be able to start again and people around me are busily announcing their pregnancies. I’m sorry I read this and can see how stupid I sound just feeling sorry for myself. I know people are in far worse situations than me. Anyway I hope anyone who reads this is safe and well and thanks for letting me rant. X


----------



## Sarah1973 (May 12, 2015)

Hi Ruthie
I just read your message and wanted to reply and say that I'm so sorry that you're going through this. It's certainly very hard right now for those of us who have to put a halt on our fertility journey due to this current situation. I have an embryo waiting for me at Reprofit in the Czech Republic and I so want to be able to fly over there for the transfer, and I just don't know how long I will have to wait. I also have high NK Cells which is making it even more difficult to prepare for a transfer. It sucks right now but it won't be like this forever. For the first month or so of lockdown I almost gave up on the whole idea of ever having a child. I kept thinking "what's the point of still hoping/planning" as I'm getting on in age and didn't know how long this crisis would go on for. But it'll end and we'll both be able to start our journey again. I don't want the last five years of my life to not count for anything. Hope that makes sense and take care of yourself and your loved ones. Sarah.


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Sarah,
Thank you so much for your reply, I was on a real low point when I wrote that, selfishly because I just found out another couple in our friends group is pregnant.  Its just so hard when people drink, smoke, live life and get pregnant with no complications and you have changed lifestyle and habits so much for 5 years and struggle to get pregnant/lose the babies when you do. But that said I am pleased for them because at least it is one less couple to have to go through such heartache. Just sometimes wish I could live however I like, not think about all this stuff any more and it just happen but hey ho, it is what it is.
Your message and thoughts make total sense and I am so sorry you are also on hold for the time being, but I am confident this is just another bump on your 5 year journey and that you are on the way to a beautiful end to it all. Always stay hopeful, life has a way of working out.  I know you will get there and that little embryo will be safe and strong both waiting for you now and when you get the little one implanted .
I have had some good news this morning, my clinic has offered me an appointment later in May where they can test my immunity and then put me on a choice of protocols to try and get things moving again.  I think we are going to try something called super ovulation which will give more targets for other half's boys to aim at (hehe) and then its just a matter of what medication I can take to try and reduce the NK cells to hopefully prevent me from a third miscarriage if we get pregnant.  I think my specialist is suggesting hydroxychloroquine as an immune management drug - apparently he has used it before with some success. Its the prednisilone that he wants to avoid during Covid I think but will know more after my next appointment.
I know our situations are different but I hope that I have helped to give you hope and I am sure that you will be back on the road in the very near future. Sending hugs.
Ruth x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you are going through this, but you will see time sure will fly All the best


----------

